# Merry Christmas LBS!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

My bud PB sent me a sweeeeet LBS that he made .. polished stainless steel ! .. super cool .. has a bottle opener on it!!! So cool .. thanks Jason I really truly appreciate it! And for now . It's my EDC!!!  .. thing is sweet dude! Here is a video of me shooting a ice sickle! 




Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> My bud PB sent me a sweeeeet LBS that he made .. polished stainless steel ! .. super cool .. has a bottle opener on it!!! So cool .. thanks Jason I really truly appreciate it! And for now . It's my EDC!!!  .. thing is sweet dude! Here is a video of me shooting a ice sickle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet shooter !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice .


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome frame! Awesome shooting buddy!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Glad u and brook like them .Guess I forgot to mention every bottle opener lbs form Canada comes with snow seeds ha maybe should have done a windshield scraper lbs .U r welcome bud !


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > My bud PB sent me a sweeeeet LBS that he made .. polished stainless steel ! .. super cool .. has a bottle opener on it!!! So cool .. thanks Jason I really truly appreciate it! And for now . It's my EDC!!!  .. thing is sweet dude! Here is a video of me shooting a ice sickle!
> ...


Thank you! !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice .


Thanks !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> Awesome frame! Awesome shooting buddy!


Thank you buddy! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Glad u and brook like them .Guess I forgot to mention every bottle opener lbs form Canada comes with snow seeds ha maybe should have done a windshield scraper lbs .U r welcome bud !


3 amigo LBS!! The thing is nice and it is bomb proof! ! What more could anyone want ?? Ya ok .. maybe a ice scraper LBS!! Haha .  . That's funny ! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You did good Jason! Sooooo shiny!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's awesome!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I nearly missed this one..Very cool vid mate..bolbs baby!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLINGDUDE said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks buddy! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> You did good Jason! Sooooo shiny!!


Yes he did my friend 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> I nearly missed this one..Very cool vid mate..bolbs baby!


Thanks mate .. I am glad you liked it ... show the kids all this snow ! .. there is supposed to be another big storm .. let's see lol ..  bolbs baby!! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> You did good Jason! Sooooo shiny!!


thanks Joe funny thing I learned how to polish out metal doing snowmobile tunnels u polish out 3 or 4 them a lbs is a walk in the park


----------

